
Why I Write Concept Software - dmoney
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2010/09/concept.md#readme
======
jamesbritt
I'm somewhat puzzled how a designer could, when confronted with the task of
creating a real-life product with real-life constraints, do so with compelling
results if they had not already spent time thinking about assorted what-ifs
involving various self-imposed constraints.

Are there good designers (and for that matter, good developers) who do not
spend time sketching out assorted concept whatevers to play with ideas and
stretch their imagination?

Often, while working on a less than thrilling project, I'll come across some
chunk of code that works and solves an immediate problem, but gets me
wondering if there's some other way to accomplish the same thing. Often, this
sort of thing gets tagged as "too clever" coding, and often that's exactly
what it is. But these exercises lead to a better understanding of how to use
this or that language, or how to think about this or that problem, so that
later on, when I'm solving a real problem, I have more ideas to draw from.

